# Estonian: onion



## jonquiliser

Hello there 

How do you say "onion" in Estonian?

I appreciate any answers


----------



## deine

Hello, 

it should be - _sibul  _


----------



## Hakro

It seems to be *sibul*.


----------



## Kassikakk

_Sibul _is correct.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

The Genitive (forming other cases) will be sibula and the Object case - sibulat.


----------



## jonquiliser

Thank you all! I'll have to wait for your answers here before I can thank you in Estonian, though


----------

